
Elliot Virtual Mall - ohaikbai
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1TmjD2mLXJAqGnblB_lMOWVtdvddxsxyw52pnt0Kt2hQ/edit#gid=0
======
jtchang
Definitely feels like myspace-esque.

I wonder what the team managing Google Sheets must feel like to have their
product (ab)used this hard.

------
stygiansonic
Seems like too many people are trying to access this sheet at the same time:

[https://support.google.com/docs/answer/2494822#share_with_ma...](https://support.google.com/docs/answer/2494822#share_with_many_people)

~~~
hiidrew
"Some tools might be unavailable due to heavy traffic in this file."

Sounds interesting though, think I found a write up about it:
[https://medium.com/we-are-very-online/how-i-went-from-
dickin...](https://medium.com/we-are-very-online/how-i-went-from-dicking-
around-on-the-internet-to-virtual-mall-ceo-66f479135522)

------
namanyayg
I assumed many on HN would've scrolled to the bottom, inspired by the message
on the plant on the entry? Leads to an affiliate link. Very curious way to
monetize.

miraclebrand.co/ ?src=elliotmall

------
arkitaip
I absolutely adore this fun and carefree design. Such a nice throwback to
simpler times when the web was in its infancy and web designers were still
figuring the basics of their profession.

~~~
mattlondon
Yep - this has a very 1990s-internet feel about it that made me smile :)

------
inamberclad
This is great, it's like I've jumped back 20 years

